# CANADA: Hat channel supplier..



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey everyone..

Does anyone have a contact in the GTA that has or can get Hat channel that is appropriate for use with whisperclips?

I've called about 8 places, walked into another 5 -- Everyone tells me that all they carry is 2 3/4 which the whisperclip guide say SPECIFICALLY not to use.... 



I'm not sure who developed whisperclips -- but they need to get their head screwed on right -- Why didn't you just engineer it for STANDARD HAT CHANNEL like everyone elses clips...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Ted may know. I'll ask him. :T


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Made more calls today. Baileys tells me that they can "make it for me" however they claim it will cost 4x to get it and may take many weeks. But I have to find a place willing to even special order it, I am working on that now. I was given one contact in Quebec but i'm not driving to quebec to get hat channel at $1.30 a litre, and shipping would be over $200. 

This is getting absurd.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

grinthock said:


> -- Everyone tells me that all they carry is 2 3/4 which the whisperclip guide say SPECIFICALLY not to use....
> 
> I'm not sure who developed whisperclips -- but they need to get their head screwed on right -- Why didn't you just engineer it for STANDARD HAT CHANNEL like everyone elses clips...


The standard for Drywall Furring Channel is 2 1/2", specified by the Steel Stud Manufacturer's Association. See the spec here: http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/library/articles/furring_channel_with_resilient_sound_clips/

Any channel wider than 2.5" is out of spec. Most clip manufacturers do not accomodate 2 3/4" channel. There is only one clip manufacturer that feel it is OK to use 2 3/4" channel, and that clip manufacturer happens to have the smallest mouth opening to accept the channel. In my opinion, this presents the biggest liability because if the channel doesn't seat well in the clip, you risk complete ceiling failure. 

You might call Edouard Beauchesne Distributors at 450-464-6856. They have a chain of distributors that may have the ability to get product to your area. I have a sample of their correct spec channel, and it's very high quality. Hope that helps.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Ted;

Finally got ahold of someone at Beauschene. They only make 1 7/8" hat channel, so if I can get it - i'm good. There is a place in Ontario in the GTA the carries that specific product. However they are "all in a meeting right now" 

I have emailed them, and will call them back in the afternoon today to see if I can get it.. If it works out i'll post the info here.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

grinthock said:


> They only make 1 7/8" hat channel...


Let's make sure we're looking at the correct channel here. I am holding a sample of their channel which is the correct spec, so they clearly make it. If the counter sales people are coinfused, perhaps try calling the General Sales Manager Michel Courchesne 514-794-1892

You want 7/8" Drywall Furring Channel. 25 gauge. Acceptable widths are 2 1/2", 2 5/8" and 2 9/16".

20 gauge channel is too stiff and weaker since the edges generally are not hemmed. 1 7/8" height is also too stiff.


----------



## mnye00 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm having the same issue in BC. Ted, do you know any suppliers out west? Thanks


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Hmmm. I don't have any west coast distributors listed. Most of the issues come from the east coast.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok guys so I did source what you told me, it's the beauschene 7/8" Furring channel - beauschene sent me to a local source (won't name them yet - let's ensure it's right first)

I got the stuff - when i measure it with both a tape and a micrometer it's much closer to 2 3/4 than 2 5/8 -- but i guess my question is -- do they measure it before or after them hem the edge.

Anywhere here are some shots of it with the clip on -- Ted, is this acceptable. It does seem to squeeze the hat a LITTLE bit --- but it's hardly even noticeable.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Your providing pictures really helps. Its common to get some compressing of these channels during shipment and storage. I've seen a single stick of this channel with a different measurement on each end. Might be the case here. I haven't come across that particular dimension so it may simply be squashed 5/8". The clips look quite secure there. I'd go with it and perhaps post the source.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

one more.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Its on the outside edge of OK but looks OK. When you get a section of channel up, pull down (if its a ceiling) and see. The clip should noticeably pull tighter on that channel. You're looking to see if the channel clearly will not twist its way out of the grip of the clip.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Ted;

I just installed a 12 Ft section... 

Using a measured 235LB weight, something slightly heavier than your "test subject" I was able to put the entire weight on the channel and it didn't twist out. There was significantly more deflection if I put all the weight -- on either side of one clip (like 1/2 an inch from the clip), the clip was clearly gripping / piercing the hat channel a bit - it was deflecting like it WOULD come out, but it was gripping well.. I think it's fine.

It looked to me more like the clip would break before the channel comes out (which I think is the point)

Unfortunately due to the relationship of the weight - and the camera person, I am unable to take a photo with the weight attached  

I'm happy with it...


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Your reply is a classic! All sounds good


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Well here is the info...

Sanders Steel
10877 Keele Street
Vaughan, ON L6A 0K6
Phone 1.905.417.1666
Fax1.905.417.1566

You want to ask for "7/8 Hat Channel/ furring channel made by Beauschane" 

It's sold in bundles of 10 -- 12FT length 

They are in the GTA, Greater Toronto Area which is close to Mississauga and various other major areas of Ontario, it's good furring channel hat channel whatever you want to call it. I'm typing this so if someone searches in the future they find this post


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't suppose you know whether these guys will ship to Winnipeg? I should be ready to start my ceiling installation in the next few weeks. I haven't found anything locally yet, but I haven't looked too hard yet, either.


----------



## h_t (Mar 23, 2011)

grinthock, Thank you for posting it, perfect timing.

I can't send a PM (duh!) could you e-mail me at leonkaz yahoo ?
I have a question. Thanks again.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

e-mail sent... if you dont' get it -- my username at gmail.


----------



## leonleeca (Apr 9, 2011)

grinthock, glad to see your post before I call around! Went to home depot today, they have furring channel from BAILEY on the shelf, but no one knows what gauge it is. 

Just wondering where did you get the WhisperClip? Is there a local resource around?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

I called around and all the prices I could find were way out of whack, there is another type of ceiling clip in Canada (sorry forgot the name) but I didn't like the design.

I got mine from John Hile at soundproofing company. I recommend them BIGTIME - they sell stuff - sure - but it's the consulting they offer that is second to none. John helped me design my room, consulted only design, validated my work... Also when I purchases from them the cross border was no problem.


----------



## h_t (Mar 23, 2011)

I saw hat channel in LOWES (Bayles - you can call Bayleys them and ask for specs, I think it's 25 ga)
also Winroc has it and they know all the specs. Winroc also carries QuietGlue (GG competition made by QuietRock) for $16 big tube. I don't know how good it is, they claim it is better than GG.


----------



## leonleeca (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks grinthock and h_t. 

Yes, I also saw it in Lowes today. The label shows: 7/8" X 12' furring channel 25GA. I assume it is 25 Gague and it looks exactly like the one in Home Depot. But again I asked around and no one seems sure the gague. I guess I will call Baley and Sanders Steel on Monday then.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

If you can squeeze the channel, then it's 25 gauge. If very difficult to squeeze, then it's likely 20 gauge. Check for the hemmed edges


----------



## jblakeney (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm just about ready to install the hat channel on my ceiling now, but can't find the right spec!

I called Edouard Beauchesne and they tell me they carry the Baileys spec, which is 087F138-18, or in other words, 1 3/8" nailing surface, with a width of 2 3/4". this is the identical product carried in Home Depot and Lowes here. 

Did anyone end up finding the 087F125-18 spec that Ted mentioned is 'ideal'?


----------



## memmo (Jul 30, 2012)

Bump... Wondering if anyone in the GTA can chime in on this? Where's the best place to source this? Still the place on the previous page?


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Most major manufacturers of clips have approved 2 3/4" channel. Largest I've seen is 1/32" less than the full 2 3/4".

Just make sure it's 25 gauge


----------

